# Hidden closed brothel, Manchester 06/12



## Bignickb (Jun 10, 2012)

After many years of dj-ing and repairing lots of kit for this club, I finally asked what was behind the boarded up windows on the first and second floor! I was under the impression that it was just derelict and empty and perfect for exploring.
I was to learn more than I could have imagined! Chesterfields health club was a sauna and massage club; it was in a prime position near Piccadilly train station and the city centre! So over time, it kind of got up – or down-graded to become a brothel! Apparently it was clean – as were the ladies and very successful! The building owners got wind of this and eventually closed it down. (Talk about killing the goose that lays the golden egg) and since then it has been left empty and unused but for the odd naughty movie production!
With my long background with the club below it, they gave me permission to go up there and take pictures. So, thanks to the Legends team!
I’ve covered many places over the years but I found this one strangely harrowing; worn out plastic beds, filthy corner baths, missing tiles, underwear strewn around and pornographic magazines left lying near one of the many boxes of tissues (Don’t ask!)
This is one place that I would not like to be a fly on the wall and there it is, right under the noses of the thousands who travel to and from this city each day!
Enjoy this place of many non-Disney ‘Happy endings’

Exterior!






Second floor main area showing sauna and steam rooms.





A raised area, to the right is where the boarded up windows are.





Steam room, minus seating.





Steamer.





Preparation or reception desk.





Trophy case for best – Well, you think about it!





First floor corridor and private rooms.





Corner bath and bed! All rooms but for the one at the far end had these, the latter had a shower.





Private room.





Quality workmanship! One of the many towels put to use!





Old paper to show the timeline.





Spares for the ladies?





Ancient vacuum.





Sauna! Imagine the smell!





Ornaments.





Remember these?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 10, 2012)

what a bizaar find!


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 10, 2012)

I take it this massage parlour wouldn't mind too much if you "finish off on her face."


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2012)

Where did that come from??? Talk about lowering the tone lol.


----------



## RichardH (Jun 10, 2012)

Now there's something you don't see every day.


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunno why you're all laughing. As an ex male masseuse, it was quite common to start with her toes, and finish off on her face. confused.com


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 10, 2012)

Ooer missus!!
Good report that, nice one...


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well its certainly different nice find


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 10, 2012)

Christ on a bike I've Dj'd in the tunnels and didn't have a clue this was upstairs


Cracking find


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2012)

What a fantastic story! Expect a queue of requests for visits now! 
So tacky, just what I'd expect of a brothel! 

I've never got the sauna thing, if there's a time I don't feel sexy itd be in a sauna! 

Lol, as a new mod, I did consider moving this to 'Leisure'... Or maybe 'Industrial'


----------



## night crawler (Jun 10, 2012)

Amazing what goes on under you nose and you don't see it Nice work there.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 10, 2012)

Quality :-/


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 11, 2012)

Did you knock three times and ask for Barbara?

Nice one!


----------



## cliffc (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi

Not only do i remember that VCR i used to have one and also the previous version with the big piano key style buttons, funny i would guess i used mine for much the same purpose as this one was used for  

Cliff


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

Brillant And Bizzaar find Brillant photos . them builders must of been busy with the bra and the towel. Thank you


----------



## Oyster (Jun 11, 2012)

Good work, I would guess that the majority of people don't see a place like this often and dereliction kind of suits it's inherent seediness. There are two or three massage parlours round the corner from me and as I walk past I sometimes wonder what goes on in there.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 11, 2012)

Well thats certainly different! Now wash your hands Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 11, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> What a fantastic story! Expect a queue of requests for visits now!
> So tacky, just what I'd expect of a brothel!
> 
> I've never got the sauna thing, if there's a time I don't feel sexy itd be in a sauna!
> ...



Or drains and sewers


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 11, 2012)

That was the first video recorder i ever remember ! good report mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2012)

Now that was different!! GREAT PICS.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah terrific - both bizarre and seedy, but at the same time, strangely fascinating!
Thanks
Godzy


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 12, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Or drains and sewers



I resent that


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

Definitely a more unusual explore but how interesting to find it all intact like that!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 12, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> I resent that



Oops, haha


----------



## losttom (Jun 12, 2012)

Hehe- great report, i would like to say though that you got the 'sauna' and the 'steam room' the wrong way around.....


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

losttom said:


> i would like to say though that you got the 'sauna' and the 'steam room' the wrong way around.....



I noticed that too but didn't want to say!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Great find, and excellent report. Strangely fascinating! Thanks.


----------



## rachella (Jun 14, 2012)

passed here before! never thaught thatd be there...great find! and ace photos )))


----------



## rillington (Jun 15, 2012)

Brilliant find Nick.

Sadly, it will soon be no more as the building is to be bulldozed next year and the space will become yet another hotel. The last night of the club, which dates back to the 1960s as the location for the famous Twisted Wheel club, is expected to be new year's eve. It's a sad day for the history of clubbing in Manchester.


----------



## kehumff (Jun 18, 2012)

I wondered why all my mates headed for here at last orders  what a sheltered life i lead


----------



## HorZa (Jun 18, 2012)

Very unique kind of explore. Don't think you'll see many reports, if any at all, of other ones.


----------



## Walrus75 (Jun 18, 2012)

My sister, in Sale, had wallpaper just like that yellow stuff with the random squares on it... wonder where she got the idea from? :embarrassed:


----------



## DJhooker (Jul 9, 2012)

the more you know hehe


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 9, 2012)

What a find lol! Nice one!


----------



## Dan*06975788 (Aug 24, 2012)

I stumbled-upon this thread....really interesting!


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 24, 2012)

Bet there were a few ''Official Council Visits'' made before closing it down...


----------

